# dial indicator



## old folks (Feb 17, 2006)

I want to know where I can buy a dial indicator, I will only use it to check my drill press table. I would like to buy one as cheap as possible.  Thank you


----------



## dfurlano (Feb 17, 2006)

try harborfreight, they run specials every now and then.


----------



## clewless (Feb 17, 2006)

Try harbor Freight

http://da.harborfreight.com/cpisearch/web/search.do


----------



## jwoodwright (Feb 17, 2006)

Hey John,
All you need is a metal coat hangar.  Cut the straight piece  off at each end.  Bend the straight piece into a Z.  Depending on your table size, it will be 6inchs in the center and the other ends bent opposite.

Chuck the one end, the other touchs the table.  as you turn the chuck by Hand (NO POWER) it should just touch the table in a circle.  If it doesn't, adjust so it does.  Finally, tighten the table as you are done...


----------



## Kemosabe62 (Feb 18, 2006)

Newby question. What is this going to help you do with a drill press?

Anthony


----------



## jwoodwright (Feb 18, 2006)

This will "square" the table to the chuck. []


----------



## Ligget (Feb 18, 2006)

That is a brilliant and inexpensive idea.[]
Thanks for sharing John!!![]


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 19, 2006)

I've got an expensive dial indicator from my days of tuning motorcycles; but the piece of coat hanger or brazing rod works just fine!!


----------



## rduncan (Feb 19, 2006)

If you want to see this tip in video form along with one regarding setting drill depth accurately check out:
http://www.woodworkingathome.com/WaHM-OnLine/Xtras.htm

BTW if you get the DVD you can see Dick Sing each issue during his turning segment.


----------



## jwoodwright (Feb 19, 2006)

I've been using this idea for years...  First heard about in the 70's.  Now they have Video Tips!  Gotta love it.[]


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks John for the tip. Thanks rick for the video..
jim


----------



## Johnathan (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks for the tip, this will leave more money for blanks!!![][][]


----------



## old folks (Feb 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rduncan_
> <br />If you want to see this tip in video form along with one regarding setting drill depth accurately check out:
> http://www.woodworkingathome.com/WaHM-OnLine/Xtras.htm
> 
> ...


----------



## tnilmerl (Feb 21, 2006)

wire leveling jig is a good, useful, and cheap tool.  However, if you absolutely have to have a dial indicator, Woodcraft has one for under $20.


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 21, 2006)

".....Being married to a programmer is like having a cat. You talk to it but you're never really sure if it hears you, much less comprehends what you say...."

Travis:  My cat understands me perfectly......she just ignores me.....unless I am saying something about food!![][]


----------

